# Mercury Oil for 250 OptiMax Pro XS



## BTS (Apr 1, 2011)

I recently bought a slightly used boat with a 2012 Mercury 250 Pro XS. The previous owner, who seems to know what he's talking about, said he'd been using the Mercury Premium Plus 2-Cycle oil. A local Mercury dealer told me last week that I should only use the OptiMax/DFI 2-Cycle oil. The dealer also said not to mix the two oils. 

Could one of you guys who knows more than the previous owner, me, and the local dealer tell me which I should be using? And if I should be running the OptiMax/DFI 2-Cycle oil, what's the best procedure to transition to the new oil?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Do not consider me the expert you are looking for, but I was told by a very well known and trusted Mercury mechanic that I could run the Premium Plus in my 2008 - 300XS.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Premium Plus is a full synthetic and approved by Mercury for your application.
Optimax/DFI is a synthetic blend, is probably cheaper, and will work just fine, but will not offer the performance or extended wear prevention of a full synthetic.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Dirtjunkee, yhou have it just the opposite, the DFI is full sythentic and more expensive. I was told to use DFI.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Premium Plus...i have to admit it doesn't say full synthetic.
http://www.mercurymarine.com/parts-...w/precision-lubricants/plus-2-cycle-outboard/

$38.53 per gallon jug
http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/premium-plus-2-cycle-tc-w3-outboard-oil-p269237.html

DFI...clearly states in the first paragraph that it's a "synthetic blend" therefore not a full synthetic.
http://www.mercurymarine.com/parts-...ew/precision-lubricants/dfi-2-cycle-outboard/

But you are correct...the DFI is more expensive at $45.10 per gallon....which makes ZERO sense since it's an inferior product.
http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/premium-plus-2-cycle-tc-w3-outboard-oil-p269237.html

If anyone is interested in a better, more cost effective product, take a peek at this.
http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/hpi.aspx


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

I've read somewhere that the Pro XS motors require the Premium Plus oil while the standard Optimax requires the Optimax/DFI oil which makes no sense to me.

Maybe a phone call to Mercury Marine customer service is the best thing to get the latest recommendation on oil type.


Good luck...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You can run premium plus oil in ALL Mercury 2 strokes and them be just fine. DFI oil is better since it's a synthetic but you don't have to run it in any engine, it's just a second option. You can run the regular optimax AND the Pro XS on premium plus or DFI. The DFI is the full synthetic and costs more than premium plus but you can run either one in your Mercury. Don't mix them. At some places you can get DFI in bulk and it's only 21.99 a gallon out of a barrel so you have to bring your own container. I hope this clears it all up.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

You can use either one but Mercury marine suggests DFI. I only run DFI in my PRO XS.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Only DFI in my 115 Optimax


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Premium Plus in my 2011 Opti Pro XS. I have friends who have Buckoo hours on their same motor and the same oil!


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Owners manual says DFI or Premium Plus in my merc. optimax book


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I spoke with mercury directly and in order for me to get my full five years of warranty, I have to comply with mercury's timeline.

It says the synthetic blend oil must be used, academy Is the cheapest place I have found it at 36 / gallon, bass pro and everywhere else is 42 and up for the same thing.


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

You can run Quicksilver Premium Plus also. Same thing and you can get it at Academy or Walmart. Around $20/gal.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

OptiMax and Direct Fuel Injected (DFI) 2-cycle outboard engines.

Provides the maximum protection for OptiMax and DFI engines even under the most extreme operating conditions.
Outperforms other oils by combining a carefully modified base stock blend with a synthetic additive package.
Minimizes carbon build-up to help maintain engine top end speed and acceleration.
Superior lubrication for increased resistance to piston scuffing.
Will mix with typical 2-cycle engine oils.
Provides warranty protection for Mercury and Mariner OptiMax and DFI outboards.
Available container sizes: Pint, Quart, Gallon, 2.5 Gallon, 55 Gallon


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*Premium Plus 2-Cycle Outboard Oil*








*Buy at Parts Express* 
Specifically formulated with a higher concentration marine additive package to meet the needs of:
High-horsepower outboard including direct fuel-injected engines in extreme marine operating conditions.

Far exceeds Mercury in-house test standards, which are more stringent than the industry's TC-W3 standard.
Cleanest burning - reduces carbon build-up in exhaust system.
Superior lubrication.
Meets all outboard and personal watercraft manufacturers' recommendations for use of TC-W2 and TC-W3 oils in pre-mix or oil-injected 2-cycle applications.
Provides warranty protection for Mercury, Mariner, Force and Sport Jet and M2 Jet Drive 2-cycle engines.
Available container sizes: Pint, Quart, Gallon, 2.5 Gallon, 55 Gallon


----------



## BTS (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, I answered my own question by doing what I should've done to begin with, calling Mercury and not bothering y'all. Mercury says you can run either the Premium Plus or OptiMax/DFI oil. You won't void your warranty by running either. And the guy said you can mix them. 

But he said the OptiMax/DFI is the better oil because it has additional additives to prevent carbon buildup, etc. So if you want to run the best oil possible, run the OptiMax/DFI. 

He also said that the Quicksilver oil is the same but that it's harder to find in the OptiMax/DFI.


----------

